# Surtitles for classical concerts.



## GGluek (Dec 11, 2011)

For a large number of people the most significant innovation in the presentation of opera during the past few decades is the advent of surtitles – the line by line translations that are either projected at the top of the proscenium, digitally screened on the seatback in front of you, or, as experimented with at Wolf Trap last weekend, broadcast via Wi-Fi to iPads and smartphones to a dedicated section of the audience.
As I thought of this, I began wondering what if we extended this to regular classical concerts? i.e. if it was a performance of Beethoven’s Fifth, the surtitle would read:

Duh-duh-duh daaahhh!

Then

Duh-duh-duh daaaaahhhh!

etc. 

And for The Rite Spring, you’d read passages like:

CHOOM choom choom choom choom choom choom choom, CHOOM choom choom 
CHOOM choom CHOOM choom choom choom choom . . .

And for Bruckner:

Daaahhh.

Daaahhh.

Daaahhh.

Duuuhhh.

Daaahh-Duuhhh . . . .

I would be sort of like closed captioning for the deaf. Or at least possibly entertaining to people who don’t like classical music. 


----------



## Kazaman (Apr 13, 2013)

You might enjoy this thread:


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/classicalmusic/comments/1wqdpl


----------



## musicrom (Dec 29, 2013)

Kazaman said:


> You might enjoy this thread:
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/classicalmusic/comments/1wqdpl


This reminds me of this Sporcle quiz: http://www.sporcle.com/games/iglew/cant-read-music


----------

